# coventional reels



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I am looking into getting a surf reel and am considering the penn jigmaster 500L. (I think that is it) it holds about 400 yds of 20lb and has the same HT100 drag system in the 4/0 penn reels. Does anyone use these as a surf reel? Have you used them in the past? How well do they actually work as a trusty surf reel. I see a lot of you all using some really expensive i.e. $150 and up conventional reels for the surf but I can't really spend that much. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Lots of folks use the jigmaster 500. Its simple and reliable. Won't cast a mile because it uses bushings, not bearings. It's heavier than some like, built like a tank. It is relatively easy to mag. Another less expensive penn to consider would be a squidder 140, 350 yds. of 20# and ball bearings. Both have solid drags and would be fine for bait fishing in the surf. 

You might also consider an Okuma Convector series CN-30C, 330 yds. of 20# at about $55.

My .02, want change?


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

looks like I will do a little more checking around. I want something that is durable, inexpensive and will allow me to cast a considerable distance- 400+ feet. I have a baitrunner 6500 but want a conv. reel also. thanks topsnipe-


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Bassn (aka MR popular) your mail box is full...couldn't leave a reply.

As for "cheap, durable, inexpensive AND 400 yards".........try a cane pole and a kite....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not sure hiw inexpensive you are looking for, but you might take a look at the Diawa Sealine sereie of reels (SL20SH, SL2030SH, SL20SHV, SL30SHV) These reels run btween $99.99 and $134.99.
They cast well and have a 6.1:1 gear ratio. The SH series have 4 ball bearing and the SHV series have three ball bearings. All come with two sets of casting breaks so you can set the speed of the reel how you want it.
Taka look at them at your favorite tackle shop.


Rick


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Bassn....you're full again......must take only one message at a time!


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Fishman nailed it. You can't go wrong with the Daiwa's. Probably the lowest priced QUALITY casting reels you will find. I have 2 SL30SHV's and have had no problems with them. They are furball proof with 2 red brakes.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Well I found a reel. It is a Penn 155. Holds 350yards of 30lb and was the last one at sports authority. open box 10% off and paid only $37. Seems like a good starter reel, thanks for the info guys. Next year I will upgrade to one of those nicer reels, but for the price, none of those could beat it. 

good fishin--todd


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

not a bad reel. i have one of them myself.... all i need is to get a rod for it since i broke it last year at lynnhaven.i went to cast out and SNAP!!! the top foot or so broke right off!:jawdrop:  
i need to get a new one soon.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

The ol' Surfmaster will do ya'. Might even be able to mag it! Anybody know if it can be done?


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Or, is the 155 a Beachmaster?


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

topsnipe,

I am not sure, I know I looked at both of them today, i think it is a beachmaster, i bought it as an open box so I will have to do a little investigating on that. What do you mean by "mag"ing it?


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

went and used my new combo yesterday. it is the 155L by penn. Does anyone know how to or if I can put those brakes on this reel? I had some decent casts with only two backlashes, but I was not able to cast as hard as I wanted to. I still don't have the whole "spool control" thing down yet. These things are a lot different that a typical baitcaster.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Call Princess Anne Distributors on 17th St. They're an authorized Penn dealer and they could give you a quick answer.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

thanks c2h&g

I called PA dist. and the guy I tt did not know anything about the reels, i will have to take it in there and talk to someone in person. Thanks for the info though.

todd


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

bassn,

Magging is adding magnets to the reel to control overuns (birdnesting). Some reels come with magnets already, the Penn 525 mag comes to mind, others as well. Other reels use centrifugal brakes, as the spool speeds up, the brakes are applied.

There are aftermarket kits to mag some reels as well as DIY instructions around.
I'll search around an see if anyone has magged a 155.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Haven't found anything on magging a 155 but, these links may help you decide if it's worth considering. You'll have to determine the clearance in the reel between a possible mounting point for the magnets and the spool. Modeling clay may be useful for this.

Here are the links:

http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/devine/mag/mag.htm

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/60.html

http://www.songslinger.net/magsquid.htm

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/softly/6000conversion.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Topsnipe,

Thanks for the time you put in to finding me these articles. I will probably try it next week adn I will let you know how it goes.

todd


----------

